# IG Rough Riders



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been toying with the idea of trying to include a unit of Rough Riders in my army (as much as they'd look out of place charging next to the tanks and valkyries) and I'd like to know if anyone has tried using them? 

They're not that expensive for what the provide. Strength and Initiative 5 for the first round of combat, and they ignore armor. I can see them running around picking off small groups of MEq or TEq units.

WS 3 is a bit of a turn-off, really, as is how the lances are technically one shot only. They can take two special weapons, so they can be as effective against vehicles as they are against infantry if they grab a pair of meltaguns.

The only real use I see for them is as disposable heroes. Pick a high-value target, move, shoot, (or run) then assault it and basically seriously mess that unit up. They're effective assault shock troops, as then can ideally run 12" and then as they're cavalry, assault another 12".

Against horde armies you can deck them out with a pair of flamers, another five riders and then slap an enemy unit down with 21 Str 5 Int 5 attacks that ignore armor, in addition to whatever the flamers killed.

After this they are essentially useless until they disengage from combat, however. Their hunting lances are one-use, then they're back to the old laspistol/cc weapon combo. At least from that they benefit from an extra attack. 

From a modelling perspective, I've gotten my hands on a Codex: Catachans, and am seriously liking the idea of Deathworlders riding Lizardmen Saurus cavalry, which are Cold Ones, no? I use Catachans are my veteran squads, so it sort of fits in with my general feel. Sort of.

Is this tactically viable?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I hear some people have good success with their RR; i've never taken them as I don't like the idea of cavalry getting in the way of my tanks!

Although I would be more inclined to take them if they were all riding hard looking bikes.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

bishop5 said:


> Although I would be more inclined to take them if they were all riding hard looking bikes.


That's a great idea, actually. Make lances by attaching knives to some plastic tubing. Hm... the only problem I'd see with this is that three SM bikes are $55 CAD, and minimum squad size is five... it would be an expensive undertaking.

I was wondering though, because most IG lists you see are all the same, mech, meltavets, pair of tanks, and some artillery.

Hey! This has been done before! At least I have some sort of guideline.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Be aware of the exact ways Cavalry moves before gluing lots of fancy special weapons to them. Chances are very high that you will be in the dim outer borders of melta-range-land in your shootingphase and will have to choose either to fleet or shoot with them to be able to make the charge hit home.

I would do a unit with just normal RRs first, and test it a bunch of games, and only after that consider giving them a special weapon or 2. Chances are quite big that you wont have missed the special weapon at all those games.

*after checking codex* uuhm you do realize that you replace the RRs *hunting lance* for a special weapon, right? Clearly not worth it imho. RRs are a "one shot wonder" that if used correctly can turn the tide on a specific part of the table in your favour by killing those remaining 5 SM assaultmarines, that otherwise would have run havoc in your lines.
The only thing that might be worth buying is MeltaBombs to the sgt, and more riders of course!


----------



## Conan2185 (Apr 22, 2008)

Rye said:


> After this they are essentially useless until they disengage from combat, however. Their hunting lances are one-use, then they're back to the old laspistol/cc weapon combo. At least from that they benefit from an extra attack.


I remember reading their entry as saying pistol _or _close combat weapon... and i remember something in the rules for the hunting lance disalowing bonus attacks for multiple close combat weapons. these are the reasons i've never even thought it worth proxying them. CC troops with only one base attack and two on the charge (sarge is 1 higher) don't look to be worth taking to me.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

They have hunting lances AND laspistols OR close combat weapons (which means no +1 attack) The lances can be _replaced_ with special weapons. In larger squads, that means they have some combat use left. Just one melta will do, as long as it has some offensive options _other than laspistols_.

Also, Mogul Kamir provides Furious Charge and Fearless, is decked out with a bolt pistol and CCW after he's used his lance, and gets +D3 attacks (potentially 6 Str 5 Int 5!) on the charge instead of +1. 

Sadly, he gives the squad Rage.


----------



## ImperialProtector (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Rye,

I recently used a scratchbuild unit of 8 rough riders on the Dutch GT.

I had to use them, because I'd put in an awefull amount of time to build/paint them. Everybody had to pick them up and take photographs. So lookswise, great!

Gamewise... they're iffy. (At least in my list.) I played 5 games with them and in round 2 and 4 they took out 2 deepstriking (TH/SH) terminators. So they claimed 80pts while they cost 85pts. In round 3 they assaulted outflanking genestealers and just died to the i6 of those bugs. In round 5 they finaly made good and took out a lonely chaptermaster (who lost his assault buddies) and they blew up a landspeeder with frag grenades. In round 1 they never came close to the enemy because my armour destroyed him.

In every game I felt I could have done more with their 85pts and bought me an extra chimera for my veteran units and an astropath for instance.

Right now, the guys aren't in any of my competitive lists anymore.
MeltaVets in chimera's are just a better countercharge unit and 1 chimera is much easier to use (spacewise) than 8 cavalry bases.

Hope this helps you.

Greetz


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

They are a one hit wonder, but its a hell of a hit. Your going to hurt any squad you reach but in all honesty a squad of 10 marines at 12 inches will tear you to shreds

Hitting on 3's killing on threes. So your one dimensional, after your hit your screwed and your ridiculously easy to kill unless your in cover, but ducking for cover is going to slow your progress and your enemy will have time to prepare for your charge.

Leave them behind and spend those points on something more survivable and less one dimensional.

However I do wonder how they would work in an infiltrating valk army. You have valk's with meltas and plasmas popping out of the air it may give the rough riders the chance they need to make the critical charge on a termi squad thus swinging the game for about 100 points.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I really do like Rough Riders, and I love the concept of cavalry FAR more than I do bikes.
Anyway, that aside, Rough Riders are a great and underestimated unit.

For a measly 55 points, you can easily demolish a Terminator squad worth at VERY least 200 points.
They're fast, they're cheap, they're powerful.

Give the Sergeant Meltabombs instead of giving them Melta guns, you get to take advantage of their charge range that way.

They don't make good tank hunters, but they make magnificent MC and tough unit hunters.
Also good counter-charge units, if that's what you need.


But really, take a decent sized squad (6-8 I'd say), give the Sergeant Meltabombs, and that's it.
Keep them cheap, and keep them focused.
Use them to kill an important unit, that's what they're best at.
If there aren't any tough important units around, then go anti-vehicle; with 1 Meltabomb and at a handful of Krak grenades on their rear armour, they're a considerable threat to almost any vehicle.

Remember how the Lance works though, the first time you charge into combat AT ALL, you blow them.
Even if you charge a vehicle and use grenades, you blow your lances (oh god the unintended innuendo)
They never blow if you get charged, only if you charge.

And also remember that it doesn't say Las pistol AND CC weapon, it says OR, you don't get two weapons ever.
Giving the Sergeant a Power weapon is completely pointless, as he will never get the +1A from two weapons, giving him a Plasma pistol is a decent option, but not if you intend to use Fleet often.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with Winterous. I use them against SM's and target the deep striking terminators. Hiding behind my tanks when the termies deep strike I charge 8 RR's with hunting lances into them and demolish the squad easily. Then i either use them to tie up other squads for a turn or as a shield around my tanks. They are worth far more than the 88pts they cost - against the right enemy!!!
Also i hate the GW RR miniatures so I have a squad on SM Scout bikes - they look mean on the battlefield!!


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Remember how the Lance works though, the first time you charge into combat AT ALL, you blow them.
> Even if you charge a vehicle and use grenades, you blow your lances (oh god the unintended innuendo)
> They never blow if you get charged, only if you charge.


I couldn't stop myself from laughing here. 

I take it because both Winterous and hocky have stressed the low point cost, Mogul Kamir isn't worth his 40 points of bearded Attilan rage? And despite the mixed outlook on the little buggers, thanks for all the comments, I've decided to go for it. At the very least they'll be fun to build, so I've ordered 6 scout bikes.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

hocky said:


> Also i hate the GW RR miniatures so I have a squad on SM Scout bikes - they look mean on the battlefield!!


Oh yeah, they're easily the worst models available from GW.
EASILY.

I'd convert them from regular troopers, and just buy some fantasy horses, the plastic ones.
I think Wood Elf Wild Riders would look ok as a basis for RRs, like their legs, because you don't have Guardsmen riding legs available.
Cavalry would be lightly armoured, so the Wild Riders would be perfect I think.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

This has been posted before but here is the ultimate in rough riders in my view....http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/218944.page


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

I've come across some Bretonnians with lasguns and Guard helmets.

The armour is well used, and one even has a bugle! Charge of the Light Brigade, anyone?

::EDIT::

Hocky, +rep for that. Those Valhallans are riding _bears_.


----------

